# O Death, where is your sting?



## Michael (May 17, 2006)

*1 Corinthians 15:50* Now this I say, brethren, that flesh and blood cannot inherit the kingdom of God; nor does corruption inherit incorruption. *51* Behold, I tell you a mystery: We shall not all sleep, but we shall all be changed"” *52* in a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trumpet. For the trumpet will sound, and the dead will be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed. *53* For this corruptible must put on incorruption, and this mortal must put on immortality. *54* So when this corruptible has put on incorruption, and this mortal has put on immortality, then shall be brought to pass the saying that is written: 

_"œDeath is swallowed up in victory."_
*55* _"œO Death, where is your sting?
O Hades, where is your victory?"_

*56* The sting of death is sin, and the strength of sin is the law. *57* But thanks be to God, who gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.
*58* Therefore, my beloved brethren, be steadfast, immovable, always abounding in the work of the Lord, knowing that your labor is not in vain in the Lord.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 17, 2006)

Thanks be to God who giveth us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ!


----------



## Michael (May 17, 2006)




----------

